# ethmoidectomy/sinusotomy?



## sateeshtv (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi; kindly advice me on whether we can code cpts 31256,31255,30802 for the following documentation.
Sinusotomy : Infiltration of the lateral wall of the nose with xylocain adrenaline at the anterior end of the middle turbinate medialization of the turbinate uncinectomy by sickle knife widening of the osteum of the maxillary sinus with push back forceps opening of the bulla ethmoidalis and removal of the wall of the ethmoid air cells and the edematous mucosa up to complete ethmoidectomy Under general anesthesia the prob of the coblation 45 wand was introduced at the anterior end of the inferior turbinates on both sides coblation of the submucosal tissue with reduction of the size of the turbinates extending posterior to the posterior end of the turbinate. under GA and endoscopic vision the middle turbinate was infiltrated with xylocain adrenalin the lower medial edge of the middle turbinate was excised with sicle knife and the lumen of the air cell of the bulla was introduced.
physician states sinusotomy..can we code that?
thanks & regards,
Satheesh


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jan 12, 2013)

Is that the entire operative report? It is quite vague in the beginning?


----------

